# After the colonoscopy???



## stem69 (Jun 6, 2003)

I am going to be having a colonoscopy soon and I am concerned about the prep, but also what happens after. How long does it take the laxative effect to where off? Is it just for that day or can it affect you for a few days? I'm trying to figure out what is the best day to have the procedure done especially if I have to worry about an urgent rushes to the bathroom afterward also. Thanks..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the preps use osmotic laxative and once they are gone they shouldn't generally cause continued diarrhea. They draw water into the colon and you usually take them till you get clear stuff coming out.Once they are out of your system they can't keep drawing water into you and they don't get into the body so there isn't really a days later lag time that they can be acting.On the other hand, you may get side effects from air that may be pumped in during the proceedure and given that you were cleaned out it may take a few days for you to get back to whatever BM's is normal for you. But that isn't from the laxative still working, just the colon getting itself back to it's usual steady state not cleaned out completely routine.K.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, i had my colonoscopy on Tuesday, and the laxatives didn't wear off until later that evening so i had about 36 hours of just pouring out brown liquid *ugh*I didn't feel too hot yesterday, and had bad cramps lastnight (wednesday), and i'm still not feeling great today...i even dreamt about having a solid BM! *hehe* yuck!I'm just making sure i eat very carefully this week and not making too many commitments (sp?).I know if i have any kind of procedure, it can take me up to a week to feel 'normal' again. After my Barium follow through i felt pretty dire for a week, so my advice is: stay close to a toilet for a couple of days and rest because you'll probably feel pretty drained. Good luck!


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't understand. You still have da big D after the colonoscopy? I thought everything was supposed to be out by then. Or did you eat and then have it? I'm confused. I'm very curious because I'm having my first colonoscopy on 7/15.Thanks,Laurie


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. I'm sure you're very anxious just as I was last year at this time for my first colonoscopy! Tips-do not eat heavily the day prior to the prep. Buy the prep early-stick it in the fridge-drink it cold!!!! Mix it with gingerale. You'll be fine-trust me! YEs, the prep drinks are not great but you can handle it-trust me-I'm a huge baby and I like to worry myself sick! I got through this. You take the prep and typically 30 minutes to an hour you're in the bathroom. The prep will not give you cramps. You just know you have to go. It's not uncomfortable. Just stay close to the bathroom







I started the prep at 4:30pm and was done going to the bathroom by around 11pm. Was able to get a good night's sleep before (couldn't beleive it-thought I'd never get to sleep with all the nerves!) Anyway, you will go to the dr's, they will stick you with an IV-does not hurt-this was my first time for the IV too and I was scared-didn't bother me-some shots have hurt worse! If I were you, I'd ask them to mix an anti-nausea drug in your cocktail so you wake up feeling just fine! They did that for me. I was given the drugs thru the IV and didn't even have time to feel myself getting sleepy-you're just OUT! IT's great-you wake up (after not having felt them do a thing to you) and you're done! You'll wake up feeling so relieved and proud of yourself for having made it thru this! I woke up feeling very giddy and happy! Went home and ate a huge blueberry muffin and was fine! No cramps, no diarrhea-your BM may be a bit loose until you've got some food in you. Please do not worry-it's simple and much easier than have a barium enema done (and for me a sigmoidoscopy-ouch!)Let us know how you do-I'll be thinking of you! What, by the way, are you having this done for?Heather


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Heather, thanks for the tips. I appreciate them. They really are going to be useful.I'm nervous but calm - I know I need to have it done and it's high time I did it. I'm having bleeding, which seems to be an atypical symptom to IBS. The GI doc is not that worried, he thinks it's an internal hemmorhoid or a fissure, and I'm not concerned about the prep (can it be any worse than an IBS-D attack? LOL!). My main concern is after the colonoscopy. I read Sparkles post about having the D after the colonoscopy. I was hoping I'd be "emptied" and nothing would happen - I am so worried about having an accident on the table or when I get up or something. As for anesthesia, Dr. U has promised that "I'll swear they didn't touch me." Thanks again for the tips and reassurance.Laurie


----------

